# peces de roba



## Domtom

Hola, amics:

Com traduirieu al castellà _peces de roba_?

Potser alguna de les següents,

ropa
ropas
piezas de ropa
prendas
prendas de vestir
etc.

o d'altres...

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Suposo que dependerà del contexte però jo diria que les més comunes serien "ropa", "prendas" o "prendas de vestir". En altres contextes també podries dir "vestidos", "ropajes" o crec que hi ha més.

A veure que diuen els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

Gràcies, *Antpax*.

Contexte? Per exemple, parlant del dret a estar-s'hi nu, que en determinades tribus les persones viuen normalment nues (totalment nues, anem a suposar), i que diem "en aquestes tribus, les persones no necessiten usar peces de roba".

"en estas tribus, las personas no necesitan ropa" ?

Però aquí ho dic amb una sola paraula ("ropa" en lloc de "peces de roba"). Però si digués "... no necesitan prendas de vestir" em sona una mica com tot el que es pot trobar en una botiga de roba, quan, pel contexte que dic, sobre el dret a la nuditat, em refereixo justament a "peces", no un vestit o un "trajo" (per cert, hi ha obert un fil sobre com traduir "traje"?), sino a coses com un banyador, uns pantalons, uns sostenidors..., coses de roba més o menys mínimes per cubrir-se la nuesa, i no tant per vestir, de forma elegant per exemple.

No sé si m'explico o m'estic enredant jo mateix en les paraules i em complico la vida.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Uf, la veritat és que no sé que dir-te. Jo, en castellà, ho diria com tú "no necesitan ropa", però suposo que serà opinable.

Espera a veure més opiniones.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

O potser també es podria dir, "... no necesitan con qué cubrirse" o una cosa així, no? La idea és tapar-se, més que vestir-se... (sóc complicat, oi?   ).

Gràcies novament.


----------



## Antpax

Domtom said:


> O potser també es podria dir, "... no necesitan con qué cubrirse" o una cosa així, no? La idea és tapar-se, més que vestir-se... (sóc complicat, oi?   ).
> 
> Gràcies novament.


 
Sí, una mica (no, és broma). Entenc la idea. Amb "cubrirse" jo diria "no necesitan cubrirse (vestirse)". Potser que els dos ja estem una mica obcecats (puc dir això?), a veure si algú ens ajuda.

Salut.

Atn


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Em sembla molt encertat això que dieu que la idea, en aquest cas, no és vestir-se sinó tapar-se. Crec que "no necesitan cubrirse" donarà la idea que busques i farà evident que realment és per al que serveix la roba.

Us hi ajuda?


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies.


----------

